# Best standby home generator



## 1tg1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I am looking for a recommendation of a contractor to sell and install a permanent NG generator for my house in the Toronto area.

I see home depot sells mostly generac systems. Another forum member here recommended Winco.

I think I'll do the install in the spring. Any recommendations or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## dcgrant (Jan 2, 2014)

I would be happy to go over your needs and provide a quote. I am from the GTA area. My email is [email protected]

Regards
David


----------

